# App won't rotate horizontally on the iPhone 6



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I recently switched from Android which rotated the app horizontally no problem...won't work on the iPhone 6 even though everything else will rotate. Does it work on yours?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

No landscape viewing in the iOS app.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I can't get the latest upgrade for Android to switch views. 
Anyone else experience this?
I use a wired headset in my left ear, so I don't really care. I generally listen to the directions instead of looking at the map. 
I did like the horizontal display because it had a larger keyboard for entering addresses that lazy or new pax did not enter.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm. Does it rotate vertically?


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Don't confuse me Lidman I'm already slow.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

with all the seemingly "useless" app updates ... you'd think the programmers would allow landscape mode; every other nav app I've ever used allow landscape mode, and for that matter, every nav app also rotates the map based on the direction the car (device) is traveling

We've written a dozen iPhone & Android apps ... and landscape/portrait mode switch is native function within the SDK (at least on the iPhone) ... 

it's crazy that programmers would go "out of their way" to make an app "less useful"


----------



## cchou168 (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't get my app to rotate on my Android device. Can some one advice? Thanks.


----------

